# ok pro's, need help!!



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

A short story before my question(sorry). I got a guitar today. It is my first real guitar(up from a 3/4 size) and it was my grandfathers. OK nothing special but, I haven't seen it in over 10 years. I thought it was long gone but my dad found it on the weekend so I went and got it today. It's nothing special, just a old Kent classical. It needs some work, broken tuners, no saddle, stuff I can handle. But what I need help with is the neck. It's kinda screwed. No, it is screwed. It's warped, the action at the nut is great but at the 12th is real high. It's playable but still real high. It says "steel reinforced neck" but there is no adjustable truss rod. Is there anything I can do??? I know it's not worth much to any one but me, but I'd like to save it. If not I'll string it up and make it a wall hanger.

Thanks


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm not exactly sure what you can do yourself. Usually a guitar with a non adjustable neck would need to be secured and tension applied to the neck for an extended period of time. 
Did you also check inside of the sound hole to make sure that there is no adjustment at that end of the neck? Other than that perhaps try shaving down the saddle to lower the action a little.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> Usually a guitar with a non adjustable neck would need to be secured and tension applied to the neck for an extended period of time.


Thats what I guy I work with suggested(He plays as well). As for shaving the saddle, there isn't one right now. So I'm worried when I do put one in it may become unplayable.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Just a suggestion...*

A friend of mine came across a similar situation with an old Kay jumbo that belonged to his grandfather. He was going to relegate it to wall-hanger status so I asked to borrow it for a while. It turned out to be a great slide guitar...we had a riot with this guitar experimenting with open tunings and learning different riffs. 

Maybe you could install a taller nut so the strings are elevated equally across the entire fretboard and do the same...


----------



## snakeman (Jun 7, 2006)

You likely need a neck set. If your Kent is a nylon string classical it probably has a "spanish heel" which makes a neck-set impossible. I have heard of old timers removing the fingerboard and installing a tapered shim the length of the neck to raise fretboard at the sound hole end and restore proper action. If the neck is warped, it is possible to heat it gently and apply pressure to slowly bring it back until it is straight. Both of these repairs well exceed the value of the instrument...but I understand the attachment.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Well I think Im just gonna get the parts I need and string it up. It will be somewhat playable, but will probably end up hanging on the wall. Which is ok by me.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

where is Stoufville?


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

It's right here!!!!

Where is Northern Ontario?!?!?


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

too bad its so far from me (6 or so hours..) I would like to look at that for you for nothing. if it has sentimental value it would be really nice to get it into playing shape.

AJC


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks for the offer, but 6 hours isn't really around the corner. Oh well. I'll get it sorted out one day. I have to get one of my other guitars back together first. Just waiting on parts.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I had to reset the neck on an old Stella a friend picked up at a garage sale. Luckily it was already loose so we didn't have to steam it off.


----------

